

IPhone location provider SkyHook tracks individual phone for their marketing VP - asmithmd1
http://www.skyhookwireless.com/spotrank/perp/

======
asmithmd1
She says someone stole her phone:

<http://twitter.com/Kate8>

I find it a little disturbing that they can, and will, locate a phone and
publish it's location.

------
da5e
What's the story?

